# Best High Gloss Finish



## Jim (25 Jun 2004)

Have been experimenting with some high gloss finishes and was wondering what you blokes use.
Have had some good finishes with Robert Sorbet Universal Laquer and Rustins Plastic Coating gives a good finish but does need cutting with paste to get a mirror like finish.
Some lathe polishes give a good result to but is there anything better?
Don`t really want to resort to varnish so what do you use?


----------



## Aragorn (26 Jun 2004)

What's the application? I would use French polish for a high gloss non-varnish finish, but it would depend on the application!


----------



## Terry Smart (29 Jun 2004)

As no-one else is adding to this thread, I hope it won't be frowned upon if I put in an unashamed plug for us!

Spraying is nearly always the best method of applying finishes as it allows you to put on an even, brushmark-free coat, but of course not everyone has the equipment needed; you have to be doing a lot of finishing to warrant the expenditure.

I'm not sure what size of item you are working on Jim, but for small to medium size projects our Acrylic Gloss Lacquer is a good halfway house and gives a very good result.
It comes in an aerosol so application is easy and once you master the technique (avoiding runs and sags) which isn't difficult a couple of coats will give a very good gloss finish.
Although this is a 'dry bright' finish it can still be burnished for almost a mirror like finish.


----------



## Jim (30 Jun 2004)

Cheers Terry, I`ll give it a go


----------

